

Reactive Design: Languages and Paradigms - signa11
http://www.slideshare.net/deanwampler/reactive-design-languages-and-paradigms

======
signa11
Corresponding ReactConf video:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4L3cYhfSUZs&list=PLSD48HvrE7...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4L3cYhfSUZs&list=PLSD48HvrE7-Z1stQ1vIIBumB0wK0s8llY)

